# Sexing Diamond Doves



## Yitzach (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello my room-mate bought me a pair of Diamond Doves I am just curious to see if y'all think its a true pair and maybe what the females color is called, I believe that she is pied but the photos are in an album on my profile. Any input would be great. Thanks everyone.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are beautiful little doves! I'm sorry that I don't know enough about them to even hazard a guess as to the correct color/pattern name or the sex. You should be able to tell very quickly by the interaction between the two (or lack thereof) whether you have a true pair. Hopefully someone with more knowledge of Diamond Doves will be along to help out.

Terry


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Dallas is want we call here in Australia as common Diamond dove the flock here wild in the hundreds in some places. Debbie looks to have something breed into her as the spots on her wings are not true to a diamond dove. You can als get other variations in colours like Silver, Cinnamon,fawn. Hope this helps


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link to about all you will need to know. if you have not found this already.
http://www.diamonddove.info/


----------



## Yitzach (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you spirit wings for the website, yeah I have sat all night looking up page after page on DD's. Still her color eludes me so I am still on that mission. Thanks for your input too Queen.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Yitzach said:


> Thank you spirit wings for the website, yeah I have sat all night looking up page after page on DD's. Still her color eludes me so I am still on that mission. Thanks for your input too Queen.


ask your question about color in the genetics thread,as the question here was titled about what sex he/she is. the site I linked should have examples of how to tell the sex. and the genentics folks like to figure out color. so good luck.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Oooh, something I know how to answer!! That's a rarity for me!! 

I've kept diamond doves for ages and you can normally tell the sexes apart pretty accurately from the pink eye ring - males have a much thicker eye ring than the females. Although young doves will all have the same thin eye ring as the females so if the birds you have are young, you may have to wait a while.

Also the males have a little ritual, they will bow their heads to the floor, coo repeatedly and fan their tails in and out whilst holding them bolt upright. Of course, the best way to find out is to give them a nest pan and see if they breed! Given the right food and housing, they breed very very easily.

As for the colours, I'm not so good with them but I'll have a look at your pictures and if I know anything useful I'll post it in a minute!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

I've had a look at your pictures - Dallas is definately male (see the big eye ring?!) and Debbie, unless she's a very young bird, is definately female. Still not a clue about colour except to say that they're the white rumped variety rather than the natural reddy brown type. But quite what sort of white rumped is a mystery to me I'm afraid - Debbie is beautiful!


----------



## Yitzach (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah I was aware that Dallas is a Blue White Rump but Debbie is a complete mystery to me, I am assuming that she is a she due to the fact that her voice is not as strong or as clear as Dallas when they coo. The exciting part now is to see if they breed and what colors they will throw. Thanks Georgina.


----------

